# This will stir things up a bit



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

An interesting study.....

http://southwestfarmpress.com/blog/choose-organic-if-you-just-not-nutrition-advantages


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw that on Agday a couple of days ago....thought that was funny.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's my take on it... just give the dang people what they want, especially if they are willing to give u more money. I've been done for awhile trying to explain why tifton 85 is the best and most nutritional Bermuda grass that we have right now. Hell if they don't want it I'll keep it and feed it.
One thing about I've learned... 'Dont argue with an idiot, they'll only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.'


----------

